
Tell HN: Facebook is quietly reducing API rate limits drastically - AznHisoka
There have been hundreds of developers complaining in an issue filed a month ago about drastically reduced rate limits: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developers.facebook.com&#x2F;support&#x2F;bugs&#x2F;169774397034403&#x2F;<p>So far, Facebook has not done anything to resolve it or reassure people they are looking at it.
======
AznHisoka
This is the link to the issue posted on facebook earlier this month:
[https://developers.facebook.com/support/bugs/169774397034403...](https://developers.facebook.com/support/bugs/169774397034403/)

Over 100 developers are facing this issue so its not a standalone issue

------
dizzu
This is really causing developers to be unable to use the graph API.

------
vivien75
+1

